# Lumber dimensions for wood caboose sides?



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone know what size wood framing was normally used in the walls of a wood caboose or passenger car?


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm just extrapolating from drawings with the total wall thickness, but I'd venture 2x2's for frame work and 2x4 for the angle braces with 1" thick sheathing.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I would contact the Huckleberry Railroad in Michigan. About 10 years ago they took a D&RG narrow gauge caboose apart and rebuilt it with new wood. They might have recorded the dimensions of the various lumber material in the car since they replicated it at their one cylinder steam wood mill.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber,

Get the book titled "A Century+Ten of D&RGW Freight Cars" by Robert Sloan. Many, many drawings of the framing of cabeese..........long, shorrties and bobbers.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

You know, I hadn't thought of that! I have that book, spiral bound. I'll have to dig into it now.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Amber on 16 Feb 2014 11:13 PM 
You know, I hadn't thought of that! I have that book, spiral bound. I'll have to dig into it now.  

That's the one!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I found the information that I was looking for in that book. 
There's several detailed caboose drawings in the book including a couple of construction drawings with lumber dimensions. 
Now I just need to cut the right size lumber, if it ever warms up enough to use the saw. I have to do it outside. Then again, I might be able to buy the proper size strip wood. I'll have to look around.


----------

